# R32 GTR 4wd not working. Help!



## Willdatsun (Aug 7, 2004)

Continuing from 
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=25981

Not being particularly flushed with cash (hence the rather tatty purchase) I tend to try and fix things myself if I am confident I won't make it worse! 

OK, just bought this GTR but i can;t fully appreciate it yet becasue the 4wd doesnt work. (why didnt i realise that while i was test driving it! grrr)

Anyway, i have put a bulb in the dash and the 4wd light is on all the time. The torque gauge stays at 0 even when rear wheels spinning. 

If I jack the rear of the car up, it doesnt try to go along, but if i jack all 4 wheels off the ground, the fronts do just about turn, (if you get the rears going fast) which indicates the diff is fine and the swirling oil in the transfer case is probably rotating the front prop a little) 










ETS unit is showing a code 19 (and it showed an 18 as well when i had the engine running if that means anything)

I have disconnected the white connector plug in the A pillar (thanks Tony) to  activate the pump and there is a quiet motor noise when i do this, but no pressure at the transfer case slave cylinder, and no movement of gauge. HOWEVER, if i turn the ignition off and on again, with the wire still unplugged, i get 10 kg/m on the torque gauge! ..but nothing (or maybe like one drip of fluid) at the transfer case, and no engagement of front prop. 

Wondering if the ETS pump is running but the ETS actuator is not functioning? 

Any comments from technically minded ppl would be greatly appreciated. I'm probably doing it all wrong, these cars are all new to me!

So far i do like the car, drives a little bit like an S13, although it does seem quite laggy. Engine seems fine which i guess is a bonus on what is a fairly cheap Skyline!

Will


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

There is a unit on top of the rear diff with a bleed valve try puting a tube from this back to the reservoir in the boot remove the A pillar connector and let the fluid circulate checking for air


----------



## Willdatsun (Aug 7, 2004)

HI Paul. I saw a bleeder on the bottom of that unit, is that the one? or is there one on top too? 










Unit quite awkward to get at. Do u have to drop the diff and subframe to get that unit out if need be?

Will


----------



## Willdatsun (Aug 7, 2004)

just a minute.... i think i fixed it! I found an electrical fault.. will post when i've fixed it and taken it out for a blast!


----------



## scottc1088 (May 31, 2004)

just taking it out for a blast lol, hes been gone 2 hours!!


----------



## Willdatsun (Aug 7, 2004)

LOL well, i did stop for lunch 

Anyway SHE'S FIXED Yeehaa. 

Okay, there's these two relays in the boot, behind the tail lights interior trim , one small one, and one big one with chunky wires (main ETS pump relay)

I earthed the relay coil to operate the relay, not no output on the big wires! Managed to carefully break the casing open and looked at the contacts. They were worn out and burnt to bits. 5 minutes of filing and adjusting, and we had CONTACT. Put it back together and when i started the engine, immediately, the 4WD lamp went out, and the system is up and running. Grips properly now when you floor it, torque gauge working now etc.

Still handles like a blancmange, big understeer, very easy to lose the back end... hoping a lot of that is down to the stupid choice of tyres on it! 

anyone got any wheels n tyres for sale?! Even standard ones may be of interest. 

Thanks for the forum.. probably wouldnt have got the car working as quickly without ya!


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

yay 

good news


K


----------



## Wildman (Oct 15, 2003)

Hi Will,

Can I ask who you bought that car off of? Private or Trade?

Glad to hear you've got it fixed now though.

Cheers,

Ady B


----------



## Willdatsun (Aug 7, 2004)

HI Wildman

Bought it off ebay, from a chap in Sussex who 'goes out to japan and personally inspects each car' sounded REALLY nice in the ad, described as 'immaculate, A1 condition' . Waited a month before it actually arrived in UK and got mot'd . When i went to collect it.. I was rather disappointed and found lots of things wrong with it, and thats not even knowing anything about Skylines and what to look for! (if i went to look at another now, i'd at least think to check the 4wd works!) and of course i found even more wrong with it when i got it home. 

next on the to-do list is get the A/C working, fit a stereo, get rid of the 'studless' .. woo yay great... tyres (they;d be appreciated in Scandinavia i'm sure) 

then i ought to think about repairing the 4 inch hole in the sill i suppose! 

and a bunch of small things ,like the jack is missing, and gotta get a spare key cut, and whoever installed the rear foglamp needs shooting so that needs rewiring, and the turbo timer keeps falling on the floor. Petrol smell from engine bay, and a hose clip missing from one of the heater pipes. And there is this stuipid pink film stuck all over the rear window that has gone cloudy and bubbly and only comes off (in little bits) with a razor blade, which takes hours becuase of the demister lines. 

anyways. very impressed with the build quality of the car and i love driving it! (apart from that HUGE Blitz Nur Spec exhaust system (anyone want to swap a smaller one?)


----------



## Wildman (Oct 15, 2003)

You have pm.


----------



## Jamie_K (Feb 26, 2004)

sorry to hear of ur disappointment of the guy being a bit of a liar, but u gotta be lucky when buying off ebay i know ive been there done that!

a bit of advice the tyres when its come over from japan are bad and frankly dangerous, and i think you will notice a difference in the handling if u change to UK rubber.

and im glad u still got the skyline smile regardless. Hopefully i will have the smile soon too! lol. gotta save up from scratch though first


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Shocking story. Sadly this is starting to happen more and more.
Bodging a powerful car and selling it on is very dangerous


----------



## Willdatsun (Aug 7, 2004)

well, i did get some money knocked off when i complained about the sill. I mean, .. i put my whole arm inside the sill to demonstrate the hole that he hadnt noticed! It was obvious it was not transportation damage as there was rust on the bare metal so it had been there at least a year i'd say. 

i believe that he really didnt know about the sills, but if you're going to go out to Japan and look at cars, for goodness sake you'd expect to be bothered to look UNDERNEATH. And test stuff like 4wd!

I shoulda just refused the car really, but it could be a lot worse, having heard of peoples engine troubles etc, i haev to say, the engine seems fine. No turbo smoke, no leaks, no rumbly bearings. Only noise i can hear is a bit of a whine from the rear diff. cant hear it at higher speeds but probably will be more noticable when i've got a quieter exhaust on it.

in the cars favour, it does have clean undented body, good (all original) paint, and has no evidence of crash damage. 

I suspect the clutch is uprated as it's heavier than i'd expect for a servo assisted clutch, and grips very well, even on a high rpm launch!


----------

